# Just Curious: Member Stats



## Deleted User (Apr 22, 2012)

Is there a chart of what average time do most people come to this forum? Same goes for how many people live in each country. I just wanted to know. It'd be a great idea to have a weekly updated chart for things like this in a sticky thread.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 22, 2012)

Not exactly weekly but there's a Top 20 Posters for every day.

Nothing exactly like that though, you'll need to go to each person's profile to see their country, most active forum, etc.


----------



## jarejare3 (Apr 22, 2012)

I used to be the top 20 posters! Now I'm just too busy to temp T_T.

I've talked about this matter in the shoutbox before, I think the Admin(Costello) should have the data for number of people from each country.
Other member stats for example, Number of likes, and amount of time spent is supposed to be kept a secret, so that other people don't take advantage of it.

You know for example, I've spend more time than you so my point is valid, 
Or
I got 4K likes, so My argument is absolute or something like that.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 22, 2012)

jarejare3 said:


> I used to be the top 20 posters! Now I'm just too busy to temp T_T.
> 
> I've talked about this matter in the shoutbox before, I think the Admin(Costello) should have the data for number of people from each country.
> Other member stats for example, Number of likes, and amount of time spent is supposed to be kept a secret, so that other people don't take advantage of it.
> ...



I think Costello has the data. I might PM him once I'm done with my anime marathon. Also, on the second part, I'm not looking for each individual. I'm just looking for the average/total number.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Apr 22, 2012)

damn that supernova guy is quite the spammer, 99 posts today


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 22, 2012)

Click on Tempbox on the homepage and scroll down.

There you can find the stats of the shoutbox ;3


----------



## Narayan (Apr 22, 2012)

KidGameDesigner said:


> It'd be a great idea to have a weekly updated chart for things like this in a sticky thread.


why would it be a great idea?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 22, 2012)

Narayan said:


> KidGameDesigner said:
> 
> 
> > It'd be a great idea to have a weekly updated chart for things like this in a sticky thread.
> ...



Well, it'd be a _nice_ idea. I'm sure some people want to know when it's most active so they can be here at that time. Besides, is there a reason why it's such a terrible idea?


----------



## Narayan (Apr 22, 2012)

KidGameDesigner said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > KidGameDesigner said:
> ...


oh sorry, guild's and jarejare's post got mixed inside my head up with yours when reaching the end of the thread.
i've been forgetting things quickly.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 22, 2012)

aminemaster said:


> damn that supernova guy is quite the spammer, 99 posts today


He did it just so he could sell stuff in the trading section I think...


----------



## Paarish (Apr 22, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> aminemaster said:
> 
> 
> > damn that supernova guy is quite the spammer, 99 posts today
> ...


Isn't that a ban-able offence? >_>


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 22, 2012)

Paarish said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > aminemaster said:
> ...


It...is. I totally forgot about that. The only proof I have of it though is he posted 99 times and then as soon as he got 100 post in the trading section...should I like...report him or something?


----------



## Narayan (Apr 22, 2012)

Paarish said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > aminemaster said:
> ...


there's not a rule which prohibits excessive posting. unless of course said posts were spam.



Suprgamr232 said:


> It...is. I totally forgot about that. The only proof I have of it though is he posted 99 times and then as soon as he got 100 post in the trading section...should I like...report him or something?


it is?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 22, 2012)

Narayan said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > Suprgamr232 said:
> ...





> Only the "confirmed members" may use this forum. A confirmed member is a member having posted at least 100 messages on our forums, excluding the messages posted in our "testing area".* Any attempt to raise your post count in order to have access this section will be reprehended.* Users that have a warning level strictly above 10% will not have access to the trading forums.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 22, 2012)

oh, rule was posted in trading section.


----------



## Skelletonike (Apr 22, 2012)

You can see the busiest time whenever you look at the bottom of the main forum page, and you see the most people online, which happens at later afternoon/night time for me in GMT.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Apr 22, 2012)

the busiest time is when a new pokemon game rom gets dumped


----------



## jarejare3 (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm very sure the busiest time would be when the 3DS or the VITA gets hacked.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 23, 2012)

jarejare3 said:


> I'm very sure the busiest time would be when the 3DS or the VITA gets hacked.


well if we're all predicting and stuff, 

well i bet it will be when PS ORB and consoles of the same gen. 


or that handheld that costs cheap and "has buttons" forgot the name.


----------



## dice (Apr 24, 2012)

We have stats available but I don't know why they're not made public - probably the same reason why most forums don't do so... (whatever that is)

I'll throw a bone and say that we've had over 35 thousand topic views on the 24th Jan.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 22, 2012)

Is there a chart of what average time do most people come to this forum? Same goes for how many people live in each country. I just wanted to know. It'd be a great idea to have a weekly updated chart for things like this in a sticky thread.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 24, 2012)

I really don't mind not seeing the member stats since it can bring out problems and arguments probably and with the top 20 I used to be on that list alot, don't know why I don't really feel like posting alot anymore.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 24, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> I really don't mind not seeing the member stats since it can bring out problems and arguments probably and with the top 20 I used to be on that list alot, don't know why I don't really feel like posting alot anymore.



Knowing that most people go on this forum at [insert time] can be a problem?


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 24, 2012)

KidGameDesigner said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't mind not seeing the member stats since it can bring out problems and arguments probably and with the top 20 I used to be on that list alot, don't know why I don't really feel like posting alot anymore.
> ...


Could lead to internet stalking and so forth.


----------



## prowler (Apr 24, 2012)

im pretty sure nobody is worth stalking on this forum


except from me


of course.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 24, 2012)

prowler said:


> im pretty sure nobody is worth stalking on this forum
> 
> 
> except from me
> ...



And me. But probably not for any other reason than bashing my head in with a pipe.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 24, 2012)

I'd post _suave_ levels, but I've already shattered the charts. 

On topic, that would be... nice. Not really essential, but I guess it wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 24, 2012)

dice said:


> I'll throw a bone and say that we've had over 35 thousand topic views on the 24th Jan.


what happened on Jan 24?

also, dont double post


----------



## Anon10W1z (Apr 25, 2012)

It would be a nice feature, I have to agree.


----------



## dice (Apr 25, 2012)

I don't know

And what double post?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> KidGameDesigner said:
> 
> 
> > Just Another Gamer said:
> ...



Internet stalking? I don't understand why that's SO bad. If they troll or irritate you, just report them and they'll go running back to their rocks.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm not really that much of a poster here (5 posts a day)


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 25, 2012)

dice said:


> And what double post?


ohhh the magical powers of a supervisor!


----------

